# MOVIES FILMED IN YOUR CITY



## PotatoGuy (May 10, 2005)

.. just about every american movie ..


----------



## dewback (Jun 28, 2005)

In San Diego... (according to IMDB.com)
-Those that use SD as backdrop are in bold (at least the ones I know)
*Almost Famous*
*Anchorman: The Legend of Ron Burgundy*
Apollo 13
The Aviator
*Bring it On*
Bruce Almighty
Citizen Kane
Free Willy 2 uke: 
Honey, I shrunk the kids
Lethal Weapon 4
*Lost World: Jurassic Park*
Pearl Harbor
The Scorpion King
Sideaways
Spaceballs
Some like them hot
*Top Gun*
*Traffic*
True Lies


----------



## Fallout (Sep 11, 2002)

189 results for Warsaw on IMDB. Most interesting:


Avalon (polish-Japanese)
Europa Europa
Foreigner (Steven Seagal )
Leningrad Cowboys meet Moses 
Out of reach (Seagal again)
Sheng zhan feng yun (Hong Kong!)
Taekwondo (korean!)
The Pianist
Three colours: White


----------



## Martin S (Sep 12, 2002)

Yesterday and today they are filming scenes from Beyond Friendship starring Tom Conti and Winona Ryder here in Liverpool that is doubling as 1940s New York.


----------



## expat_marla (Feb 22, 2005)

^^^ while thats great and all Martin, I thought this thread was about films that have promoted the city they were filming in, not doubling for another. i don't mean to single you out, its jsut that i happened to read the thread again and noticed all the posts about heaps of films shot all over the place that really have no relevance to the city they were filmed in.

sorry, just my 2 cents


----------



## Martin S (Sep 12, 2002)

expat_marla said:


> ^^^ while thats great and all Martin, I thought this thread was about films that have promoted the city they were filming in, not doubling for another. i don't mean to single you out, its jsut that i happened to read the thread again and noticed all the posts about heaps of films shot all over the place that really have no relevance to the city they were filmed in.
> 
> sorry, just my 2 cents


Quite a number of films and television series have been filmed in Liverpool due to its variety of locations that are ideal to represent Victorian London, New York, Chicago, Dublin and even Leningrad (the Hunt for Red October).

As for films made and set in Liverpool, one of the most recent was the execrable 51st. State (a.k.a. Formula 51) starring Samuel L Jackson. We are still waiting for the Hollywood blockbuster.

There is another category of film of course and that is the film set in your city and filmed elsewhere. The only example I can think of for Liverpool is Educating Rita starring Michael Caine and Julie Walters. The original play was set in Liverpool but the film was made in Dublin and therefore has a rather confused location.


----------



## S.Yorks Capital (May 21, 2005)

Sheffield-


Films set in Sheffield:

The Full Monty
When Saturday Comes
Whatever Happened to Harold Smith?
Threads

Films filmed in Sheffield:

F.I.S.T- (doubling for Cleveland, OH.)

TV Series filmed in Sheffield:

Silent Witness (2 episodes)
The Bill (a few episodes)
The Games
Out of the Blue
WWE Raw


----------



## Jaye101 (Feb 16, 2005)

PotatoGuy said:


> .. just about every american movie ..


Stupid comments flying everywhere.


----------



## `GORAN (Mar 15, 2005)

dewback said:


> In San Diego... (according to IMDB.com)
> -Those that use SD as backdrop are in bold (at least the ones I know)
> *Almost Famous*
> *Anchorman: The Legend of Ron Burgundy*
> ...


pearl harbour i watched the extras on the dvd, was made in pearl harbour .. no?


----------



## PotatoGuy (May 10, 2005)

JayeTheOnly said:


> Stupid comments flying everywhere.


haha, excuse my immatureness


----------



## wickedestcity (Jul 23, 2004)

ReddAlert said:


> off the top of my head.
> 
> Milwaukee
> 
> ...


dude , last i remember Blues Brothers was filmed in chicago!! get with the program man


----------



## tm (Aug 5, 2005)

Travis007 said:


> Hong Kong makes a lot of movies and TV sitcoms as well, you obviously would never of heard of them since they're in Chinese, just like the movies made in Bollywood are in Indian which most of the world don't know about.


Indian is not a language


----------



## Chi-City (Aug 9, 2005)

There isn't one movie that was shot in Toronto because of Toronto or Canada. Almost everyone of those movies used Toronto as a back drop for Chicago or NYC.

But, overall it's great for the Canadian economy I guess.


----------



## DrJoe (Sep 12, 2002)

^ there have been plenty shot in Toronto about Toronto, you just havent seen them. And yes it is great for economy.


----------



## canada cowboy (Dec 31, 2004)

In and around Calgary, AB, Canada - as Calgary (TV and Movie):

Cool Runnings
FUBAR
The Amazing Race V
Extreme Makeover: Home Edition
Hitman Hart: Wrestling with Shadows
Waydowntown

Two movies that have scenes which "take place" in Alberta, but ironically, weren't filmed in AB:

Seabiscuit
X-Men

But since everyone else is not following the rules (unless there's a Death Star in London or Sydney) here's some of the productions filmed in and around Calgary, AB - as "other" places...of course, mostly for the scenery:

TV:

"Due South"
"Man in the Mirror: The Michael Jackson Story"
"Honey, I Shrunk the Kids: The TV Show"
"Lonesome Dove: The Outlaw Years"
"Lonesome Dove: The Series"
"Tom Stone" 
"Viper" 
"Little House on the Prairie"
"DreamKeeper" 
"Into the West" 

Movies

49th Parallel 
Betrayed
Brokeback Mountain
Cool Runnings
Crossfire Trail
Days of Heaven
Dead Bang 
Death Hunt 
Edge, The
Exit Wounds
For All Time 
High Country, The
High Noon
Jack Bull, The
John Q
Josh and S.A.M.
Knockaround Guys 
Mystery, Alaska
Last of the Dogmen
League of Extraordinary Gentlemen, The 
Legends of the Fall 
Little Big Man
Open Range 
Prime Cut 
Rat Race 
Reflecting Skin, The 
River of No Return
Santa Clause 2, The 
Search Dog's Raven 
Shanghai Knights 
Shanghai Noon
Silver Streak 
Snow Day
Snow Dogs 
Superman I
Superman II
Superman III
T-Rex: Back to the Cretaceous 
Texas Rangers
Unforgiven 
Wild America


----------



## Harkeb (Oct 12, 2004)

Cape town has featured in a pretty few, unfortunately as some european or american location. Just the other day I watch one starring Van Damme fighting the chinese mafia in "Los Angeles' china town", racing on motorbikes through my neighbourhood shopping mall(century city)!
Sahara (currently palying) was shot just north of CT. Many others, but I'm no movie boffin.


----------

